# Star Wars: Episode 7



## Death Row (29 Apr. 2014)

> Actors John Boyega, Daisy Ridley, Adam Driver, Oscar Isaac, Andy Serkis, Domhnall Gleeson, and Max von Sydow will join the original stars of the saga, Harrison Ford, Carrie Fisher, Mark Hamill, Anthony Daniels, Peter Mayhew, and Kenny Baker in the new film......



*Quelle:*

http://starwars.com/news/star-wars-episode-7-cast-announced.html

Damit geht die Reise also bald los! Ich bin sehr gespannt, wen Andy "Gollum, King Kong" Serkis spielen wird.


----------



## Harry1982 (29 Apr. 2014)

Auch grade drüber gestolpert. Bin auch mal gespannt auf den Film. Harrison Ford ist natürlich mal eine Ansage 

Frag mich aber immer noch nach der Story. Ob sie nach den Büchern gehen? Bis jetzt nur gelesen, dass es 30 Jahre nach dem Sechser spielt. Wüsste aber nicht welche Bücher da spielen??? Auf jedenfall nicht die "offizielle" Episode 7 bis 9.


----------



## Death Row (29 Apr. 2014)

Ich habe keine passenden Quellen parat, aber als Bezug zu den kommenden Episoden 7-9 werden wohl _ausschließlich _die Filme 1-6 sowie die Clone-Wars-Serie genommen. Die Bücher und sonstiges werden lediglich als Inspirationen genutzt.


----------



## Harry1982 (29 Apr. 2014)

Schon seltsam, dass sie nicht die Bücher 7 bis 12 als Vorlage nehmen. Sind wahrscheinlich zu langweilig für Disney. Clone Wars würde aber gar keinen Sinn machen, da es zwischen zwei und drei spielt und gar keinen Bezug zu den älteren Filmen hat. Und meines Wissens auch keiner aus der Serie je wieder irgendwo vorkommt.


----------



## Death Row (29 Apr. 2014)

Ich kenne die Serie nicht. Mir ist der Animationsstil zu dämlich und ich habe nicht verstanden, warum das so erfolgreich wurde.


----------



## snick2005 (7 März 2015)

I can't wait anymore for these new films


----------

